# Need a new fishing rod and reel



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have made a resolution to spend some time doing things I enjoy this summer. One of my favorite things to do is fish and I haven't done it in almost 15 years. My wife, son, her parents and sister and I are going up to the North Shore of Lake Superior in June. When I go I end up bored out of my mind as I don't have anything to do for a few days. My plan is when they all go shopping I'm gonna ago wet a line for a few hours. Gonna fish Superior so looking at mainly salmon.

Anyway, the last tod I bought was a Zebco about 25 years ago. Anyone recommend a good quality spinner?


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

The ugly stick gx2 I believe it’s called is pretty decent. Look it up on youtube. This dude pulled his boat with the rod. He had to replace the reel though. I have one and I love it. You’ll see it at Walmart for around $50. It’s a spinning reel so idk if you’ve ever used one but it’s not too hard to get used to.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

And most likely you’re not going to want to use a spin caster for a fish like that. Spinning reel is your friend.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Bunch of guys at work where talking fishing rods the other day most where saying Ugly Stiks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here ya go Stack.Fishermans Factory outlet at Spirit Lake,Iowa.I bought a few Ugly Sticks there for $10.They might have a slight factory defect.Bought a few spin cast reels for $10 also.It's a outlet store for Berkly that is across the road.
http://www.ffo-tackle.com

Heck I'll check I Prly have extra rod and reel here,to cheap to pass up last time I was there so bought a few.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I may be of no help here but I am a avid tournament fisherman and I hate the ugly sticks do to them being not very sensitive and heavy compared to others but for the adverse person I guess they are ok. I use g loomis rods with shimano curado reels but you talking about $500-1,000 so not ideal at all unless you use them. A good inespensive rod that I do like is the abu Garcia vendetta which run around $79.00 and for the price they are very good. Some advice I would give is buy a cheep reel and a good rod most people would rather have the nice reel but the rod is what counts. Good luck with the catch!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I like the quickfire on Shimano reels and one of my favorite styles is Spirex (there are several levels and I have a few). Fast, one hand casting with good distance. Not a terribly expensive reel and it will last you a while. I have other more expensive ones and will say the Spirex is a strong all around reel.

I've paired them with your average 6.5' rods like Ugly Stick but my favorite pairing is a 6' Medium Light Shakespeare Synergy that I've had nearly 20 years. I have broken plenty of rods in my time but this one is like an old rifle, feels wonderful in hand. I usually use 8 lb test but have my spare spools ready with 8, 10, and 12. Pulled in 30 lb carp on 8lb test. It was not a lazy fish to catch!

I've bought the inexpensive big box branded rods so I would have more setups for changing conditions without tying all the time. I end up disappointed with broken tips and such. I do have a Cabelas rod that's held up. The Bass Pro one was junk on the first trip out. Don't remember the model names but a cheap rod is like cheap liquor. It accomplishes the task but it ain't always smooth.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I mostly use Cabelas Fish Eagle spinning rods. I like my ugly stick ice fishing rods but don't use an ugly stick casting, just doesn't seem as sensitive to me. I've only used G Loomis rods that have been loaned to me on other peoples boats. Certainly G loomis is one of the nicest rods but also one of the most expensive also. I seem to do dumb stuff and break tips off and wreck guides so I prefer my rod reel combination is around 100 bucks or less.

I've never fished for or caught a salmon but I hear they put up a heck of a fight. Might want a rod with a little backbone to fight that fish.

Also I really like the newer braid fishing lines. I prefer the no stretch and toughness of braid. I still use Spiderwire but everyone else I hear is using Power Pro.


----------

